# pay range for your area??



## mpatch

groundie?
climber?
jack of all? (climb, bucket, crane removals, equip. repair, supervise, etc..)


----------



## RAG66

I'm in Washington state. I pay my ground workers $20.00/ hr. I have not had to hire a climber so I don't know much it is. I pay above board. I also have not met any one I felt I colud trust to "do it all".


----------



## senones

Good question. I was wondering the same thing.

We are a commercial tree company in SoFlo.
Brush Dragger- $9.00- $11.00
CDL Driver/ Equip Op.- $12.00- $14.00
Bad ass groundsman with CDL that is steeped in experience- up to $16-18
(haven't met one yet)
Bucket Baby or Climber- $14-16
Certified Arborist/ Climber- $16-18
Crew leader- up to $18
Cert. Arborist Crew Leader- $18-22
Fair Enough?


----------



## RAG66

Wow am I paying too much? My ground guys are both fire fighters EMT, have driver license, non smoker, own homes, own good transportation. In general are very responsible, know thier job and mine to be honest. Usualy no room to slip up, we all work together with NO daycare issues on the job!!oke:


----------



## indiansprings

I'm not in the tree trimming business, but see many hacks in our area that offer to do work tree trimming/removal/chipping for a flat 75.00 per hour.
I don't see how they can make it with the price of equipment/insurance/fuel.
That usually just two guys, with a bucket truck/trailer and chipper in tow.


----------



## lxt

senones said:


> Good question. I was wondering the same thing.
> 
> We are a commercial tree company in SoFlo.
> Brush Dragger- $9.00- $11.00
> CDL Driver/ Equip Op.- $12.00- $14.00
> Bad ass groundsman with CDL that is steeped in experience- up to $16-18
> (haven't met one yet)
> Bucket Baby or Climber- $14-16
> Certified Arborist/ Climber- $16-18
> Crew leader- up to $18
> Cert. Arborist Crew Leader- $18-22
> Fair Enough?




I am a little confused with this post??? you have a job title & position known as Brush Dragger???? a bad azz ground man can make as much as a crew leader/climber that is certified? Wow....there some priority issues in your company!!

usually a groundpersons duties involve dragging brush...why two different job titles & I imagine with the Latino population being high in Florida that is why the wages are what you have posted.

Fair Enough you ask.....................NO! look at you wages per classification, thats terrible!!!




LXT.............


----------



## treemandan

lxt said:


> I am a little confused with this post??? you have a job title & position known as Brush Dragger???? a bad azz ground man can make as much as a crew leader/climber that is certified? Wow....there some priority issues in your company!!
> 
> usually a groundpersons duties involve dragging brush...why two different job titles & I imagine with the Latino population being high in Florida that is why the wages are what you have posted.
> 
> Fair Enough you ask.....................NO! look at you wages per classification, thats terrible!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LXT.............



Yeah man, alot of companies will hire a kid ( or something like that) just to drag and rake for the summer. And lets not get into what a real good groundie is worth OK? But you are most likely right nontheless


----------



## Burvol

senones said:


> Good question. I was wondering the same thing.
> 
> We are a commercial tree company in SoFlo.
> Brush Dragger- $9.00- $11.00
> CDL Driver/ Equip Op.- $12.00- $14.00
> Bad ass groundsman with CDL that is steeped in experience- up to $16-18
> (haven't met one yet)
> Bucket Baby or Climber- $14-16
> Certified Arborist/ Climber- $16-18
> Crew leader- up to $18
> Cert. Arborist Crew Leader- $18-22
> Fair Enough?



Your cheap...south Florida, been there. It's an expensive place to live. If you find good guys and pay them well, they will do good things for your business. If they don't, and you pay them well....they are not good guys.


----------



## Burvol

RAG66 said:


> Wow am I paying too much? My ground guys are both fire fighters EMT, have driver license, non smoker, own homes, own good transportation. In general are very responsible, know thier job and mine to be honest. Usualy no room to slip up, we all work together with NO daycare issues on the job!!oke:



You pay your guys what they should make. Good for you bud. 

If someone smokes, owns a home or not, has no bearing on what kind of worker they are. I know what you mean though, a lot of customers would cry if the guy taking their tree out had a cigerette in his mouth


----------



## senones

*what do they say about opinions?*

It seems as though this post originally started as someone asking a question. As opinionated as you all are, i can't help but notice none of you answered the question. It seems as though you have answered it with a question yourself. Interesting. I assumed the term brush dragger implied a non skilled laborer. I was wrong. A brush dragger to me is non skilled labor. One that does not necesarrily care about learning a trade as much as getting a paycheck. In no way would a brush dragger be as PASSIONATE about this as say..... you. There is not actually a position called brush dragger at this company. Consider it jargon.
With all do respect to our wonderful association, not all CAs are climbers. I have met CAs that cannot climb and have met some that i would not let touch my palms, certainly not my trees. In other words there are some CAs that cannot necesarrily prune. Some seem to be book smart and not very experienced in the day to day tasks associated with pruning, which is what we do most. I was way more interested in getting my Climber Specialist cert than my CA. I'm sure you all would love to know how i do on my BCMA exam this summer. Stay tuned.
lxt thank you for your criticism and your concern regarding the priorities of my company. The reason an exceptional groundie can make that probably doesn't need explaining. I need someone that knows where to drive, where not to, when to do this , when to do that. Basically an exceptional groundsman to me is someone who cares about trees as much as you guys. Haven't met one yet, but if you see one send him my way.
So, back to the question at hand: What are the pay ranges for your area?


----------



## ronnyb

new groundman-$15
experienced groundman-$18
climber-$20
experienced climber-$23-25


----------



## ozarktreeman

You notice the guy that asked the ? Did not post S.
My groundies $10,not worth it there gone,Climber $20 a hour.
Me 0


----------



## mpatch

in WI new guys started at 10 and went up from there. top of the pay scale is between 25 and 30 an hr. on average most guy are making between 15 and 20. now i'm in Colorado so i have no idea about this area.


----------



## VL07

If you're running a business to be competitive, the wage scale from senones are on target. If you want to make more...go out on your own. That is close to what the power company, (Florida power and light) in Florida pays. Oh and they pay benifits too.


----------



## Mikecutstrees

I usually start groundies with no experience at $12. Groundies with experience and a CDL would get around $16 or $17. Climbers with little experience start at $16 and go up from there. Someone who can rig down the most difficult trees, fix all the equipment, run the crew etc etc..... Probably $25 an hour + .... Mike


----------



## jefflovstrom

The question is stupid! None of your business how we pay. Depends where you live and what your market target is, what type of guys you hire, and your perception of a customer base. Sounds like you need an Operations Manager! He will tell you what to do. A good Ops guy will make you Money. 
A good owner listens to his Ops guy- like me. My owner listens! Best owner I have known in 30 years and I say what you get paid.
Jeff


----------



## mpatch

jefflovstrom said:


> The question is stupid! None of your business how we pay. Depends where you live and what your market target is, what type of guys you hire, and your perception of a customer base. Sounds like you need an Operations Manager! He will tell you what to do. A good Ops guy will make you Money.
> A good owner listens to his Ops guy- like me. My owner listens! Best owner I have known in 30 years and I say what you get paid.
> Jeff



Coming across a prick is always a good thing. I bet your underlings love the I'm superior attitude. I asked the question to get rough pay ranges for different parts of the country. I wasn't asking what Bob or Joe make at x company. The question was much broader than that, a rough estimate of sorts.
what type of guys you hire?? What does that mean don't we all want to hire the best person we can for the given job??
I'm assuming you meant target market not market target??? again my target market is anybody that needs tree work done and has the means to pay me to do it.
Perception of customer base? another what does that mean? How I perceive my customer base doesn't mean much given perception is purely subjective.
Depends on location. ding ding that's why I asked the question in the first place.
I wanted to get an idea if bigger trees, different tree needs etc. means bigger pay. In case you haven't left Commiefornia in a while trees vary greatly in size, species, and needs in different parts of the country.


----------



## jefflovstrom

I meant what I said. If you dont get it, tough. Yeah, so I am a prick for being honest.
Jeff


----------



## mckeetree

mpatch said:


> Coming across a prick is always a good thing. I bet your underlings love the I'm superior attitude.



Aw, those Mexicans don't understand what he is talking about half the time probably.


----------



## jefflovstrom

mckeetree said:


> Aw, those Mexicans don't understand what he is talking about half the time probably.



If I am prick to my guys, they would leave, I am good to my guys and they are legal-dumb ass! 
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

At least I dont come here asking how to run a business.
Jeff


----------



## mckeetree

jefflovstrom said:


> If I am prick to my guys, they would leave, I am good to my guys and they are legal-dumb ass!
> Jeff



Well good deal dumb ass.


----------



## mckeetree

jefflovstrom said:


> At least I dont come here asking how to run a business.
> Jeff



Yeah, that is pretty bizarre.


----------



## ozarktreeman

jefflovstrom said:


> At least I dont come here asking how to run a business.
> Jeff



:agree2:


----------



## ozarktreeman

mckeetree said:


> Yeah, that is pretty bizarre.





Backflip~!


----------



## treedog54

*Pay*

Jeff, One question . Do you know how to climb ? and how well.


----------



## ozarktreeman

treedog54 said:


> Jeff, One question . Do you know how to climb ? and how well.





What does that have to with this thread,pay range?


----------



## treedog54

*Pay*

just old tree dog who isn't all that crazy about newer management styles .How can ya REALLY manage if ya never done.SORRY FOR BREATHING.


----------



## jefflovstrom

treedog54 said:


> Jeff, One question . Do you know how to climb ? and how well.



My first saddle was a bowline on a byte. 1977 started, yeah . climbed for 28 years then went to management.
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

My guys know that I started climbing long ago and I know what they go thru day to day. 
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

mckeetree said:


> Yeah, that is pretty bizarre.



Mckeetree, you make me dizzy.
Jeff


----------



## Highclimber OR

In my circles 25.00/hour is a base rate for residential care working for others. When I am doing my own show I like to clear 100.00/hour+.I do it all Climb,bucket,crane, and all phases of tree care. I am a 15 year vet though so I really don't want to make less than that because I know how much money I can roughly help generate on any given day. Usually just take a flat amount that we can all agree on that seems fair and pays well.


----------



## ozarktreeman

Highclimber OR said:


> In my circles 25.00/hour is a base rate for residential care working for others. When I am doing my own show I like to clear 100.00/hour+.I do it all Climb,bucket,crane, and all phases of tree care. I am a 15 year vet though so I really don't want to make less than that because I know how much money I can roughly help generate on any given day. Usually just take a flat amount that we can all agree on that seems fair and pays well.





Curios does the current state of the economy have any basis on what you can or could generate maybe a year ago.Which in my neck of the woods is Half.And I would imagine in most parts of the country.


----------



## mpatch

jefflovstrom said:


> My first saddle was a bowline on a byte. 1977 started, yeah . climbed for 28 years then went to management.
> Jeff



If you started climbing at 18 that would mean you were still climbing on a production level (I'm assuming) when you were in your mid 40's. If so thats pretty impressive. If I'm still humping trees on a production level after I'm forty I'll be a bit pissed at myself.


----------



## mckeetree

jefflovstrom said:


> Mckeetree, you make me dizzy.
> Jeff



No, that's old age.


----------



## jefflovstrom

mpatch said:


> If you started climbing at 18 that would mean you were still climbing on a production level (I'm assuming) when you were in your mid 40's. If so thats pretty impressive. If I'm still humping trees on a production level after I'm forty I'll be a bit pissed at myself.



Actually, I started at 16, I am 49 and been in management for 9 years but quit climbing for production about 5or 6 years ago. You know, I was alot less stressed and more happy back then. 
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

mckeetree said:


> No, that's old age.



You funny bastard!
Jeff


----------



## treedog54

Jeff ,I didn't mean to offend .Just curious.Like I said sure as hell helps if ya know and get a lot more respect from men also


----------



## jefflovstrom

treedog54 said:


> Jeff ,I didn't mean to offend .Just curious.Like I said sure as hell helps if ya know and get a lot more respect from men also



No offense taken, it was a fair question.
Jeff


----------



## maloufstree

Highclimber OR said:


> In my circles 25.00/hour is a base rate for residential care working for others. When I am doing my own show I like to clear 100.00/hour+.I do it all Climb,bucket,crane, and all phases of tree care. I am a 15 year vet though so I really don't want to make less than that because I know how much money I can roughly help generate on any given day. Usually just take a flat amount that we can all agree on that seems fair and pays well.



Actually clear a hundred an hr?


----------



## treemandan

I don't know what they pay the operations managers but I 'm sure its worth it.


----------



## jefflovstrom

treemandan said:


> I don't know what they pay the operations managers but I 'm sure its worth it.



It has to be worth it. Everything falls on the op's guy. It is true that with more money comes more stress.
Jeff, CTSP


----------

